# Testosterone Infusions Here



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

This was originally posted by a BS over on MB. I don't think he would mind at all me posting it here. Sure needs to be here.

Credit to chrisner. ETA- RIP chrisner. You were something else!



chrisner said:


> It’s interesting how many men react to their wife’s adultery with such trepidation and fear. They simple don’t understand the dire emergency and threat adultery is to their marriage. It’s always about the fear of their wife. Fear of her anger. Fear of “pushing her further away”. Fear of losing their precious adultery stained marriage and perhaps if they do nothing it will all go away and maybe they won’t even get a disease.
> 
> In other critical situations most men will act quickly and decisively. A sort of intuitive understanding to “assault the ambush” mentality. Don’t hide behind a stump until they pick you off. Charge! Hey, they might get you anyway but at least you have a chance. Right?
> 
> ...


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

3putt said:


> This was originally posted by a BS over on MB. I don't think he would mind at all me posting it here. Sure needs to be here.
> 
> Credit to chrisner....


Please repost this in several threads in CWI. I probably don't even have to tell you which ones.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Pfffft...gun. LOL

I'd just use my knife on the damn bear.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

bfree said:


> Please repost this in several threads in CWI. I probably don't even have to tell you which ones.


I would bfree but I don't think it would make too much of a difference. Besides, I don't want to make it a personal attack on one, just a generalization for all the rollovers that seem to pervade these boards.

If they don't care enough about having their balls toted around in their adulterous wives's purses in that little zippered pouch on the left hand side of the bag, then why should I? 

Man up, or be cuckolded.

I couldn't look myself in the mirror if I allowed what some of these so called "men" do.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

SomedayDig said:


> Pfffft...gun. LOL
> 
> I'd just use my knife on the damn bear.


Up here in Canada, we just arm wrestle them.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

SomedayDig said:


> Pfffft...gun. LOL
> 
> I'd just use my knife on the damn bear.


Okay, Davy.


----------



## Will_Kane (Feb 26, 2012)

_Fortunately you are carrying a .300 ultra magnum caliber Remington Model 700 BDL rifle with a 26 inch barrel and gloss walnut grips and your collection of trophies from NRA competitions in you den back home indicate you know how to use it.

The 1,400 lb. bear wipes away his drool and charges.

What-ya gonna do Bubba?_

*You'll shoot your eye out, kid!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jCr8QSGYss


----------



## Labcoat (Aug 12, 2012)

Where has all the testosterone gone? Well, divorce courts have held that the state has no interest in allowing testosterone to continue to exist. As such they consistently rule against any individuals allowing their testosterone to influence any of their behavior in any given situation.

I mean, the the only logical conclusion you can come to when you look at how this stuff all works.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> Okay, Davy.


Thanks. All of a sudden images of Davy & Goliath fill my head. How am I supposed to sleep now?


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

SomedayDig said:


> Thanks. All of a sudden images of Davy & Goliath fill my head. How am I supposed to sleep now?


Oh, you young miseducated children. No wonder this country is going to hell in a handbasket. Watch.

*THIS DAVY:*


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> Oh, you young miseducated children. No wonder this country is going to hell in a handbasket. Watch.
> 
> *THIS DAVY:*


LMAO!! I knew you were thinking Davy Crockett...but that damn Davy and Goliath claymation Christian kids show from the 60's was all I could think about!!


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Although I agree....

It should be mentioned that you raised this bear from a tiny cub and it's charging at you with your kids in its mouth.

Better have steady aim.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

As good a time as any to bump.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

A nice reminder for men...


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

Labcoat,

It isn't just with infidelity that the courts/government have tried to drain the testosterone out of life/society.

Its with everything.

The powers that be are truly scared s**tless at the prospect of angry men (well actually any citizen) who have been screwed over deciding to stand up and protect themselves since the government/system won't defend them.

Could you imagine the terror of Wall St. bankers if people decided they had had enough of this crap, and since the government won't do anything about it, they will?

And just as many men run scared from their employers as their WW's. They put up with all kinds of outrageous demands/behavior because they are terrified of what might happen if they stand up for themselves. 

Its a concerted effort to neuter society IMO.

The system wants a bunch of docile sheep.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Dyokemm said:


> Labcoat,
> 
> It isn't just with infidelity that the courts/government have tried to drain the testosterone out of life/society.
> 
> ...


:iagree::iagree::iagree: Yeah big government - big business so happy together...


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

3putt said:


> As good a time as any to bump.


Based on what I'm seeing here, this reminder is sorely needed.


----------



## NatureDave (Feb 19, 2013)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> Although I agree....
> 
> It should be mentioned that you raised this bear from a tiny cub and it's charging at you with your kids in its mouth.
> 
> Better have steady aim.


Most excellent post! Things aren't always so cut and dried, or black and white.


----------

